# Tokai “Fakai” Les Paul Ottawa - $350 Facebook



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Not sure what these are worth but I’m sure it’s over $350 






Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)




----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I had that guitar with zebra humbuckers, I would think that is a good deal. I somehow managed to get those pu's in my MIJ bolt on and they sounds great!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I owned one. It sounded very good (mind you it had upgraded pickups, which I can't remember the name of) They are Korean built. I think $350 us reasonable in good condition


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Tokai makes different grades of Les Paul replicas. I think that's a legitimate Tokai and probably one of their mid or lower line guitars. Nice price.


----------

